# (4) White Widow clones



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well yesterday i noticed some strange coloration on a few of my leaves on two plants. This morning when i checked on them it had spread to other leaves. ***! I can't figure out what the hell is going on. I have them in regular soil with 10% perlite. I haven't given them any nutes or changed anything. Here is a pic of my problem. Any clue guys? I'm stumped.*


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

what's the PH? Isn't leaves curling up usually a sign of nute burn and down a sign of a deficiency? It's one or the other, not over-watering?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> what's the PH? Isn't leaves curling up usually a sign of nute burn and down a sign of a deficiency? It's one or the other, not over-watering?


*Whats up Biffdoggie. I have found out the problem lack of nutes. What a ******* i am. I hope that i can have the problem under control in a few days. We will see. Thanks BD. *


----------



## username812 (May 1, 2006)

thank you for this post. ive been having the same problem with my plants for awhile now i could not figure it out what the hell was going on, i thought they were burnt, now maybe i can sleep at night.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

yeah, I guess they are big enough for some nutes by now huh? Good job on figuring it out.


----------

